# Hello! New and off to Scotland!



## Ruth (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello all!
Experienced tent (wild) camper but new motorhome owner...a whole different ball game!
Off to Scotland in a couple of weeks--Arran, then back via Loch Fyne, Loch Lomond. Will stay in some campsites but would also like to spend some days 'wilding' if possible.
Any tips/advice would be most gratefully received. Even basic stuff, such as where do people fill their water tanks??
Ruth


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Ruth and welcome to the site, you can get all the info on site if you become a full member but if you stay a free member you will be restricted as to what you can look at. See "Become a full member" at top right hand side of page in yellow"


----------



## Barbt (Aug 9, 2010)

Most petrol stations will let you have water.

If you are on Arran - there are several places to wild camp around Lochranza, right down on the beach.


----------



## rockinjac (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Ruth, and welcome we always carry a 10 litre bottle of water as the on board gauge's are rarely accurate! and you can usualy fill them in public toilets etc, empty your loo cassette there too, best when its quiet!. Enjoy all your new adventures!...jack


----------



## Ruth (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks. Good stuff. And having spent a bit more time browsing around on here I'll definitely become a full member, just as soon as payday comes around. Some months are just too long!


----------

